# [blink] Hello? Oh, hello!



## Denioc

Hello WF. Yes, I am a newbie but I'm a literate newbie. On with the necessary introduction. 

I have a name but call me Deni. I stand a whopping 5'5". Music explains everything. I like the smell of campfires, freshly cut grass and never-been-opened books. I hate listening to people lower their self esteem, yet I do it all the time. I need an attitude adjustment. I'm afraid of the out of doors at night yet I love going out and seeing the moonlight glisten upon waters, the twinkling stars and the fog that lays across the trees. I like photography but I'm no good because my camera is eight flippin' years old. I always want my way but I will usually let someone else take the leadership. I won't go with the crowd and I tend to do things out of the ordinary. I love life, but the human race disgusts me. We are doomed, I know it. I need a therapist. I used to be Christian, but I'm not anymore. Don't talk to me about religion unless you can prove you will have an open mind enough to actually listen to me rather than make pointless comments on how wrong my beliefs are. I will tell things the way they are. Sometimes. The camera is my best friend when its not pointing towards me.. I don't have very many opinions on things, I just go with the flow most of the time.

But don't take that description too seriously. If you don't do anything to get on my nerves, all will be well.


----------



## SparkyLT

Hey and welcome, Deni. I like you already; you're honest ;-). Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Denioc

Park (if I may call you that): Thanks. I feel so liked already 

Tristan: Yes, I believe I have paranoia issues. But then, I'm always self diagnosing myself. I won't even listen to music while walking down the street as I can't tell if someone is coming after me or not. And no, I'm straight but I'm not against gayness. Love is love, right?


----------



## SparkyLT

Park is cool. Most people call me Sparks or in one case Sparkmuffins...*coughTristancough*

So anyway I'm looking forward to seeing what you write, but be warned, if it's poetry I'm a terrible critic.


----------



## Denioc

Yeah, I tend to give out pretty cool nicknames 

And no worries, I don't write poetry as I'm terrible. But I just posted Chapter One of my story in the Critique and Advice forum.


----------



## SparkyLT

Great, I'll check it out.


----------



## 333

Well welcome to WF.  See ya around in (poetry) if you endeavor.  I'm from Cloud town if you know what I mean.


----------



## Denioc

Minnesota -- Where you can get sunburn and frostbite in the same week and the mosquito is the state bird.

Glad to see another Minnesotan around but I'm not sure what you mean by "cloud town". [smacks self]


----------



## Otto Ray Sing

Deni, you definitely sound like a midwesterner.  I'm originally from Iowa, and I can attest to the fact that midwestereners  know their minds at all times...well usually anyway...alright sometimes.  Seriously welcome to the forum.  I see you as a fantasy writer.


----------



## Denioc

Oh yes, we're also quite insane, aren't we? And thanks for the welcome. I've tried at fantasy but failed. I usually stick to realistic fiction but I'll most likely expand my writing preferences.


----------



## Chicken.Nugget

333 said:


> Well welcome to WF. See ya around in (poetry) if you endeavor. I'm from Cloud town if you know what I mean.


 
as in St.Cloud right??? I am from minnesota as well, nice to see another "northerner":tongue:


----------



## 333

Oh nugget you got it.  That really made me laugh, small world huh?


----------



## Denioc

I don't know about you guys, but I'm sure ready for our colder than heck winters. We got down to -40 with Wind chill last winter. Go us! I'm so sick of this 80 degree weather.


----------



## 333

Whatdaya mean, it's like an oasis here (bikini weather) but hell I LOVE SLEDDING!


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum.


Nickie


----------



## The Prodigy

I'm not from Minnesota, so I feel strangely inadequate to properly welcome you. But will anyway. Enjoy WF.


----------



## Damien.

Oh hai I iz Damien. Look forward to reading your stuff. Maybe you, Tristy and I are triplets.

Good to have you.


----------



## Denioc

Long lost triplets separated from birth? Oooh I like it. 

Thanks for all the welcomes and yes, that does mean I'm thanking you as well Prodigy.


----------



## Damien.

I shall keep my eye on you.

Come to the poetry section, we have... Damien. And cookies. But mostly Damien.


----------



## SparkyLT

LOTS of Damien.


----------



## Denioc

I feel as if I'm being watched.

I don't write poetry, but I may lurk in there a few times. But I've posted some of my work in the Critique and Advice forum.


----------



## Damien.

I'm not FAT or anything, though.

*Lures newcomer to depths of poetry pool*

... we has nomnoms here....


----------



## Denioc

Oh well in that case, stalk me away.


----------



## SparkyLT

:lol: Don't take candy from strangers!

And Trist is spamming again...who'da thought?


----------



## Denioc

*gasp* Candy?! I want some!


----------



## Damien.

I stop hijacking random threads now.

I think I read one of your stories already. Pretty good. I wanna see some poetry.


----------



## SparkyLT

Shush, Damien, not everyone writes poetry. You know I don't think I've ever see a three-page intro thread...


----------



## Brendan M

Welcome to WF.  I envy you for being so awesome.


----------



## ohdear

Welcome Deni, looks like you have already made some friends here


----------



## Damien.

well, if you were paying ATTENTION, sparky, she says she DOES.
So THERE.

I really need to flee now. mods and all.


----------



## Denioc

Damien: I do not, I repeat *do not *write poetry. Yes, I have written poetry for school but they suck and I do not intend to post them at any point.

Sparky: Is that a good thing? 

Brendan: Thank you!  I don't think anyone (that I know of) has ever envied me before. Oh, I feel so special.

Ohdear: Thanks, and yes, yes I have haven't I?


----------



## SparkyLT

I'd say a _very_ good thing :-D


----------



## Brendan M

It's genuine envy, so suck it up and let your ego be boosted misses!


----------



## Denioc

Park: Oh, good 

Brendan: Yes!


----------



## Tom

Welcome Denioc, I'm looking forward to reading your stuff and I found your short description a pleasure to read.

Tom.


----------



## Denioc

Well at least it wasn't torture to read.


----------



## Shinn

Hello there


----------



## Denioc

Hi Shinn  Thanks for stopping by to give a (warm?) greeting.


----------

